# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  dubrovkinje, kolovoz, kapucin?

## ivarica

evo mene u gradu od 28.7. pa sljedeca tri tjedna

zeljela bi se naci na kapucinu sa svim nasim clanicama a i forumasicama zainteresiranim za rodu i pokretanje rodinih aktivnosti u gradu
dok sam dolje imat cu pristup netu, pa se mozemo i ovdje dogovarati, a slobodno mi se javite i na 091 586 3717

----------


## Tea

:Bye:  dobro došla

----------


## ivarica

ma super   :Laughing:  
ajde, ne treba sjesti sa mnom popit kapucin  :Rolling Eyes:  , moze i s nogu. 
ima li netko tko bi zelio saznati malo vise o rodi, kako se ukljuciti, kako pokrenuti dubrovnik, necu davit.   :Razz:

----------


## enci

vidimo se

----------


## Maja

Nevjerojatno ifka koja si nepolitičarka. Umjesto da si rekla druženjeeee, pa ih tamo zaskočila s rodinim aktvnostima, ti sve u prvom postu  :shock:

----------


## marta

Bas si ja mislim kako prvi post zvuci ko poziv na radnu akciju. I to na ovu vrucinu, ccc ivka....  :Razz:

----------


## ivarica

pa sto se brcko banovici gradilo na 22, mos mislit

ajde dobro idem ponovo

drage dubrovkinje, ajmo se negdje u kolovozu (do v.g.) nas nekoliko koliko nas/vas ovdje ima, okupiti na nekoj kafici, kapucinu. obecajem da ne dolazim s dnevnim redom, a rodu cete vi prve spomenuti.

----------


## vesna72

Nitko ti ne vjeruje. Nisi se dobro zamaskirala   :Laughing:

----------


## emily

ja bih pila kapucin u DBD s tobom
 :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

enci, svakako se moramo naci, smislila sam lijepog posla za tebe   :Smile:  
nazvat cu te uskoro

----------


## Asimon

Hej, hej,   :Bye:  
ako se još niste našle, i ja bih s vama pila kapućin!

----------


## ivarica

nismo jos
drago mi je da cemo se upoznati   :Smile:

----------


## tratincica

dolazim i ja, samo mi javite pliz na mob kad i gdje jer sam sasvim slucajno nabasala na ovaj topic

----------


## ivarica

jel vam odgovara vise jutarnja, popodnevna ili vikend kava?
cokolada, enci, asimon, tratincica, tea, ostale?

----------


## tratincica

meni je svejedno

----------


## renata

ivka je (na njezinu srecu  :Razz: ) ostala bez interneta pa samo prenosim njenu poruku za kapućin (i to sam ajde naucila sto je)

*subota 19 i po
stari grad, neki miraž, mirage ili neki kafic pokraj njega*

mislim da mi je rekla da ostavim njezin broj telefona, ali nisam sigurna, taj dio mi je nekako blijed, pa ju zovite na rodin: 091 5863-717

----------


## ivarica

evo, renata je sve rekla, sutra, iza katedrale oko 7 i po
nemojte da odsjedim sama kavu   :Grin:

----------


## Lulu

ah kvragu. zašto tek sad vidim ovo? nisam dubrovkinja, samo sam priudata za jednog iz Grada i rado bih pila kapućin. ajd dogodine onda.   :Smile:

----------


## -Sanja-

Evo Ivarica me svojim hipnotičkim moćima dovabila na forum.

Naći ćemo se ponovno ovaj tjedan da dogovorimo lokaciju za štand: Grad ili Uvala?

Svi su pozvani i za svakog će biti posla ....i kave (ups zamalo zaboravih mrkvu)  :Grin:

----------


## Asimon

Eh, ja sam se prekasno vratila... 
žao mi je što nisam upoznala Ivaricu, ali valjda će biti još prilike!
Javite mi kad i gdje je kava!   :Kiss:

----------


## -Sanja-

Javljamo čim se dogovorimo.

Ja sam tek u subotu saznala da ćemo pojačati dubrovačko jato  :D 
Čestitam, Asimon!!!

----------


## ivarica

kako tipicno za mene, sastanak ostavila za zadnji dan godisnjeg   :Grin:  

drago mi je cure da smo se ponovo vidjele, sanja, tratincica, enci   :Heart:  
ustvari, ovo druzenje je bilo super bas u ovom drustvu jer smo imale vremena za proci (i rijesiti nadam se   :Smile:  ) probleme, a izostao je jedan na kojem bi bilo vise cura, za upoznavanje i druzenje.
taj ostavljam vama   :Smile:

----------

